# Dios



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

I need ideas for another diorama,I have done the warehouse,country store,two racetracks,police station,1950's gas station,junkyard,two garage scenes,dealership showroom,night club,diner and McDonalds from the 50's.need ideas.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Fire station or car accident, or the Duke boys being chased across a creek bed, thought of doing that myself.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Drive in, radio station, grocery store....


----------



## Gottalovecars69 (Oct 17, 2018)

Make a barn shed car lot


----------



## Gottalovecars69 (Oct 17, 2018)

This on a free budget i working on im new to building to scale


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

*1/64 Buildings??*



Gottalovecars69 said:


> This on a free budget i working on im new to building to scale


Hi,
was wondering "Where" You can buy; 1/64 Scale (S ??) Buildings..
I'm finishing a "TEXACO" Station from "Green-Light"...
Mostly Interested in "Service Stations of the late 1950's - 1960's..

TY, :smile2:

Bubba (The Senile-1) 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Bubba 123 said:


> Hi,
> was wondering "Where" You can buy; 1/64 Scale (S ??) Buildings..
> I'm finishing a "TEXACO" Station from "Green-Light"...
> Mostly Interested in "Service Stations of the late 1950's - 1960's..
> ...


Got any hobby shops that specialze in model railroading where you live???


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

*S Scale Buildings*



Bubba 123 said:


> Hi,
> was wondering "Where" You can buy; 1/64 Scale (S ??) Buildings..
> I'm finishing a "TEXACO" Station from "Green-Light"...
> Mostly Interested in "Service Stations of the late 1950's - 1960's..
> ...


Hiya Bubba! See This thread:

https://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/594-diecast-car-dioramas/581889-1-64-scale-city.html

Doug


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

There is also some stuff in this one:

https://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/161-dioramas/583770-1-64-s-scale-diorama-mb-hw-diecast-cars.html

Doug


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

sceneryunlimited.net is an S gauge (1/64th) mail order model railroad supplier that lists a number of buildings and figures that work well.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

'Going to try and post some pics


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Don't know why it won't let me post more than one at a time.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

I have built and sold so many since I have been here last so I'll try and catch up .


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

One more for now


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

If you are using the attachment process it will only let you add one at a time, but you should be able to add up to 8 image type files per post. Just repeat the upload process until you reach the post limit.

:cheers2:


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks Milton,I'll try it.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

bucwheat said:


> Thanks Milton,I'll try it.


One thing to consider is that the images load in reverse order - meaning the last one uploaded is the first one displayed. So if you are posting a series of images you maybe better off posting them one at time. Instead of remembering to upload them in reverse order.

:cheers2:


----------

